# What were they thinking ??!!!



## Daniel (12/2/18)

I'll start it off , you get companies that produce good products but every so once in a while they come up with a design that's , eh , suspect to say the least.

like this new mech kit by VGOD ..... eish .. no woman would want to be caught with that in her handbag  , let alone a man (in his manbag ?)

Let's see your worst picks of 2017/2018 so far .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)

Vgod Mech mod that looks like a Grenade??, I will be too afraid to use it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (12/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)

well does not look like a grenade but resembles one due to the inprint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (12/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> well does not look like a grenade but resembles one due to the inprint



yes it might explode in your mouth if you hold it too long ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> yes it might explode in your mouth if you hold it too long ....


I'm sure you have some interesting stories to tell

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

I am not taking a toot on that thing, EH EH.


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)

For all the turd lovers lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> For all the turd lovers lol


Not a lot of people are going to ask to try it if you have one.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

Call me crazy but I think that mech in the OP looks kickass

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Captain Chaos (12/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> For all the turd lovers lol


Just the mod to go with Papa Smurf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (12/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Call me crazy but I think that mech in the OP looks kickass



Hello Crazy just joking, i like it to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (12/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Call me crazy but I think that mech in the OP looks kickass



Hello Crazy ,just joking, i like it to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> I'll start it off , you get companies that produce good products but every so once in a while they come up with a design that's , eh , suspect to say the least.
> 
> like this new mech kit by VGOD ..... eish .. no woman would want to be caught with that in her handbag  , let alone a man (in his manbag ?)
> 
> Let's see your worst picks of 2017/2018 so far .....


I see what you did there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> I'll start it off , you get companies that produce good products but every so once in a while they come up with a design that's , eh , suspect to say the least.
> 
> like this new mech kit by VGOD ..... eish .. no woman would want to be caught with that in her handbag  , let alone a man (in his manbag ?)
> 
> Let's see your worst picks of 2017/2018 so far .....



I am wondering what would come out of it if it does explode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Carnival said:


> View attachment 122057



I've seen this on the Internet and I think it must be the ugliest mod on earth!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> For all the turd lovers lol



Seriously?????? I thought @Carnival's one was the worst, but this one takes the turd! Mind you, it would be a great conversation piece at a braai!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

https://ukvapers.org/Thread-The-ugly-box-mod-thread?page=6

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (12/2/18)

Hooked said:


> https://ukvapers.org/Thread-The-ugly-box-mod-thread?page=6
> 
> View attachment 122082



I think that one takes the cake! Wow, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Hooked said:


> https://ukvapers.org/Thread-The-ugly-box-mod-thread?page=6
> 
> View attachment 122082


Reminds me of the 70's and certain Cortina's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> I'll start it off , you get companies that produce good products but every so once in a while they come up with a design that's , eh , suspect to say the least.
> 
> like this new mech kit by VGOD ..... eish .. no woman would want to be caught with that in her handbag  , let alone a man (in his manbag ?)
> 
> Let's see your worst picks of 2017/2018 so far .....




Fascinating thread @Daniel! I'd like to comment about some strange names of mods. Which would you prefer: for me to comment here or start a new thread?


----------



## Scissorhands (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> I'll start it off , you get companies that produce good products but every so once in a while they come up with a design that's , eh , suspect to say the least.
> 
> like this new mech kit by VGOD ..... eish .. no woman would want to be caught with that in her handbag  , let alone a man (in his manbag ?)
> 
> Let's see your worst picks of 2017/2018 so far .....



"Woah, whats that?!"

""Oh, that lil guy?, my trusty black 24mm Vgod. . . hits hard""

"Hits hard huh? Please bru, Mind if I try?"


""You sure you ready? Its for pro's brah""


casual vape talk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (13/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Fascinating thread @Daniel! I'd like to comment about some strange names of mods. Which would you prefer: for me to comment here or start a new thread?



Anything goes here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (13/2/18)

Hooked said:


> https://ukvapers.org/Thread-The-ugly-box-mod-thread?page=6
> 
> View attachment 122082


That looks like a Trump mod or something from an early 90's magazine I should never have seen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jprossouw (13/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am wondering what would come out of it if it does explode


Spitback lol


----------



## BATMAN (13/2/18)

I personally love the look of that VGOD Mech....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (13/2/18)

I like that look too and it might be as.robust as it looks but what gets me thinking twice is the torch on/off switch at the bottom.never liked it and never will


----------



## M5000 (14/2/18)

Some of the “sickest” mods I’ve ever seen!

I love that VGOD, it’s the good kind of sick, as for the rest, they are WTF kind of sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (14/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> For all the turd lovers lol




Worst part of this mod is that they will actually make money selling it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Worst part of this mod is that they will actually make money selling it


You can have one for valentines day ask your motjie to get you one

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Muttaqeen (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> You can have one for valentines day ask your motjie to get you one
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


she can ya then ill throw it at you lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> she can ya then ill throw it at you lol


dodge droll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## veecee (16/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Fascinating thread @Daniel! I'd like to comment about some strange names of mods. Which would you prefer: for me to comment here or start a new thread?


Mine is called the revenger. Why why why? What an odd name. And voopoo? Seriously???

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

Here are some .... let's say ... strange mods' names:

Austink, BO (They should be sold as a pair; or buy one get one free)
CigPet (hmmmm ... maybe ... love me love my dog - or mod)
Doggy (buy one Doggy and get one CigPet free? Is there a Kitty? Hello Kitty?
Esquare (only for mathematicians)
Furytank (Hell hath no fury like a mod scorned)
Freakshow (now who would want to buy a freak-show??)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mida Khan (16/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> For all the turd lovers lol



Speechless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (16/2/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

